
James P.Allison & Tasuku Honjo win Nobel Prize for Discovery of Cancer Therapy - yarapavan
https://twitter.com/NobelPrize/status/1046694080883949568
======
yarapavan
The discovery made by the two Medicine Laureates takes advantage of the immune
system’s ability to attack cancer cells by releasing the brakes on immune
cells.

James P. Allison studied a protein that functions as a brake on the immune
system. He realised the potential of releasing the brake and unleashing our
immune cells to attack tumours. He developed this concept into a new approach
for treating patients.

Tasuku Honjo discovered a protein on immune cells and revealed that it also
operates as a brake, but with a different mechanism of action. Therapies based
on his discovery proved to be strikingly effective in the fight against
cancer.

